# NEC Table 400.5(A)(1) for Flexible Cords and Flexible Cables: Cram for Exam Vol. 4 Question 52



## akyip (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'm working on code questions from Cram for Exam Vol. 4. Question 52 is about allowable ampacity for type ETT flexible cord:

"A #8 AWG, two-conductor flexible cord type ETT is to be used in a construction atmosphere. What is the allowable ampacity of the cord?"

The solution says that the answer is choice C = 35 A based on Table 400.5(A)(1), but upon looking more carefully at this table, shouldn't it be 40 A instead?

The 35 A for type ETT #8 AWG flexible cord is listed under Column A, which per the notes below the table apply to 3-conductor cords.

On the other hand, Column B for ETT #8 AWG flexible cord has 40 A under Column B, which per the notes below the table apply to 2-conductor cords. And the given flexible cord in the problem statement is 2-conductor.

See the attached photos for reference. So, shouldn't the correct answer be Choice D = 40 A instead? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Nov 7, 2020)

I agree with you @akyip as I also chose 40Amps as the answer to this question based on the same reasoning.

@Cram For The PE Do you have any input on this?


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Nov 8, 2020)

I have the September 2020 edition and the answer here is letter D. You might have the older version of his book.


----------



## Cram For The PE (Nov 13, 2020)

Sorry for late response. But yes this was a typo on my part that has been fixed. The answer is in fact D.


----------



## akyip (Nov 13, 2020)

Ok! Thanks for your responses, all!


----------

